# مكونات الفلاش؟



## حلويس (12 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
لدي سؤال عن تركيب مادة الفلاش الذي يستخدم لازالة الكلس
هل هو حمض hcl مخفف؟
و هل يتم استخدام مادة أمونيوم كلورايد في التركيبة
و شكرا


----------



## hassan_2010102000 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------

